# Mic Preamp for ECM8000



## apinamies (Feb 15, 2010)

The title says it, I'm looking for a simple, cheap (< $100) solid-state preamp for a calibrated ECM8000. 
All I really need is mic-in, line-out (to my Audigy 4) and phantom power. I'm planning to use this system with REW as a tool to gain better sound & acoustics.

Edit: After some research I think I'll go with the XYNEX 502.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The 502 is a good choice if you already have a suitable sound card that's duplex with line inputs and outputs. If not, the Tascam US-122L is a good "all in one" choice - sound card and mic pre amp in one package.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## apinamies (Feb 15, 2010)

It has line-in & out and I've tried it with REW and Radioshack meter, so I guess it's full-duplex.
(edit: all creative cards since first PCI are full-duplex)

PS. I just ordered the discounted ECM8000 Premium+.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

"Full duplex" means the line in and out can be used simultaneously. If you can generate a sound card calibration file, that means you have full duplex, and you're good to go. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

